# Where's default .conkyrc in fbsd?



## daweefolk (Apr 29, 2010)

I installed conky-awesome and I want to edit the default .conkyrc file. I don't know enough about it to write one from scratch but I know a few things I want to add (like battery percent). Where's the default one located? I mean, it has to be somewhere... my conky isn't blank right now...
thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 29, 2010)

For 'regular conky': /usr/local/share/examples/conky/conkyrc.sample

More examples when you search the forums for 'conkyrc', and look at conky(1).


----------



## daweefolk (Apr 29, 2010)

ok I'll look tonight. I googled but only found stuff for gnu/linux


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 1, 2010)

i am not sure for conky-awesome but if is like conky,for conky you can create a .conkyrc file on your home directory.Also if you google (or search on gnome-look.org) you will find a lot of conky samples to download.After that you simple change the setup inside the file for your hdd's, battery,location etc and you rename the file .conkyrc


----------

